# MON IMAC NE RECONNAIT PAS LES TOUCHES NUMERIQUES DU CLAVIER



## Glam (2 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passé... les touches du pavé numérique du clavier ne sont plus reconnues par mon iMac !!
lorsque je tape un chiffre, rien ne se s'affiche à l'écran...
pourriez vous m'aider à identifier le problème..
merci d'avance


----------



## anneee (2 Février 2009)

essaie la touche verr num (au dessus du 7 sur ton pavé numérique)


----------



## Glam (2 Février 2009)

Non ca marche pas ...


----------



## anneee (2 Février 2009)

vérifie que tu n'as pas activé les touches de souris, qui vous permettent de déplacer le pointeur à l'aide du clavier.

Pour trouver l'option permettant de désactiver les touches de souris, choisissez menu Pomme > Préférences Système, cliquez sur Accès universel puis sur « Souris et Trackpad ».


----------



## Glam (2 Février 2009)

Je t'en remercie..  c génial ce forum
bonne soirée.
Glam


----------



## erlet (19 Mars 2009)

Tout est dans le titre !

le clavier alu sur un imac G5 fonctionnait parfaitement sous Leopard, jusqu'au jour ou j'ai tout débranché pour le transporter.

Au redémarrage, le clavier fonctionne, mais pas le pavé numérique.

Au secours...


PS : j'ai nettoyé le clavier avant de le brancher...(juste au chiffon humecté légèrement comme il se doit)

Bon, on va fusionner !


----------



## erlet (20 Mars 2009)

anneee a dit:


> vérifie que tu n'as pas activé les touches de souris, qui vous permettent de déplacer le pointeur à l'aide du clavier.
> 
> Pour trouver l'option permettant de désactiver les touches de souris, choisissez menu Pomme > Préférences Système, cliquez sur Accès universel puis sur « Souris et Trackpad ».



Je ne trouve pas "souris et trackpad"

J'ai un onglet souris ou il n ya presquerien

et un onglet raccourci clavier, ou il y a plein d options, est-ce là que ça se passe ?:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Mars 2009)

erlet a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas "souris et trackpad"
> 
> J'ai un onglet souris ou il n ya presquerien
> 
> et un onglet raccourci clavier, ou il y a plein d options, est-ce là que ça se passe ?:mouais:



essaie "ctrl" "F1"


----------



## claudo (14 Février 2013)

Bravo pour la réponse
Ce forum à lindéniable avantage de répondre du 1er coup et avec exactitude au problême que nous rencontrons
merci encore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h11 ----------

Bravo pour la réponse
Ce forum à lindéniable avantage de répondre du 1er coup et avec exactitude au problême que nous rencontrons
merci encore


----------

